# Patch 1.0.2b Fehler



## Smon (7. Juni 2012)

Hey,
folgende Fehlermeldung beim Patchvorgang:
http://i.imgur.com/iYg2z.jpg
Hab im Web nichts dazu gefunden.
Nervt mich kollosal (schiebe die Schuld nicht auf Blizzard, eher auf meinen PC), könnte mir wer weiterhelfen?

Mfg


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (7. Juni 2012)

einfach nochmal starten?


----------



## muffel28 (7. Juni 2012)

Lösch diese Datei und starte den Patchvorgang erneut. Einen Thread gibts bereits, hab ich vorige Woche selbiges Problem gehabt.


----------



## ego1899 (7. Juni 2012)

Hatte das selbe damals auch ich hab nix gelöscht einfach wieder neu gestartet. Kam zwar noch öfter aber er lädt die Datei immer weiter. Du musst nich immer von vorne anfangen das is Quatsch...


----------



## SireThorin (7. Juni 2012)

Lösch mal die aktuelle Patchdatei aus dem Ordner Updates


----------



## Smon (7. Juni 2012)

Erneutes Starten des Launchers hilft nichts. Ich bleibe seit 20 neu Starts bei 0% stehen.
Das löschen der Datei nutzt ebenfalls nichts, selbes Problem wie zuvor.
Ich installiere das Spiel jetzt neu, danach sollte es wohl funktionieren


----------



## ego1899 (7. Juni 2012)

Hm naja wenn du meinst... Ich hab stur den Launcher immer wieder neu gestartet und irgendwann war er fertig aber viel Glück... Sooo lang dauerts ja zum Glück nich...


----------

